# The iPhone



## Dargo

Anybody interested in reading a journal on my experience with the iPhone, AT&T and Apple customer support?  I happened to be driving past a local store at about quarter 'till 6 on Friday and there were only 2 people in line.  On a snap decision I became number 3 in line since I have had a need to be able to send/receive email on the road (not in a hotel room w/ my laptop or parking my car in a hotel's lot and grabbing their free WiFi) and being able to access a few select websites while I'm on the road.  I tried a BlackBerry 8800 but never could get used to it.  Anyway, if anyone is interested, I can give you all the real life information on the iPhone; not the spin you see in the media.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo,

I'm interested. Especially since you are not a Mac groupie like Bob.

It will be interesting to see what you think,

PB


----------



## Av8r3400

Seeing as I have no coverage for AT&T here, this would only be expensive junk to me.

Maybe if the units were not tied to ma bell only, it may have some value.


----------



## Melensdad

I may be a Mac groupie, but I'm not sold on the concept of a $600 phone.  Maybe I just don't understand all it can do, and honestly I'm still happy with my geek toy phone (Palm Treo 650).  *Still, I am very curious about the iPhone. * I was watching "Attack of the Show" last night on the G4 channel and they did a semi-review of the iPhone, but it was from the perspective of the 20 year old reviewer.  Didn't help me much.


----------



## Doc

I'm interested too ...lay it on us.  We're ready.


----------



## Dargo

Well, I'm concerned I'll come across as a "Mac hater", which I'm not.  I think several people know I'm, er, was, open to buying a Mac.  I'll just give the Reader's Digest version for now.  I can answer specific questions later.

6/29/07  5:45pm - was driving past AT&T store by chance and just looked out of curiosity to see how long the line was going to be because of all the media hype I'd heard and how people had camped out for days.  

5:51pm - I became the 3rd person in line for an iPhone at this store.

6:00pm - Within 4 seconds of the official U.S. Atomic Clock time the doors open.

6:12pm - I walked out with an 8gb iPhone along with a car charger adapter as well as a 512mb USB drive I was told I had to buy from them if I wanted to transfer my phone book from my current phone.  Odd, but as I told them, my time is worth more than $15 to spend 2 or 3 hours entering the data.  I was told that I would be given instructions on how to use the transfer drive when I "activated" the phone at home with iTunes.  You *cannot* have your iPhone activated in the store.  You are not allowed to even open the box in the store; it's given to you in a sealed bag.  Two IN state troopers were on site.

6:45pm - I downloaded iTunes and upgraded to iTunes ver. 7.3, connected the docking station to my computer via USB cable and began the "activation" process.

6:49pm - I completed the initial activation process and received an email saying "AT&T is now processing your activation.  You will receive an email confirmation once your activation is complete."  Dang, this looks very promising!

6:52pm - my "old" cell phone now reads "Unregistered SIMS" on the screen.  Hmm, I guess it's happening now!

7:30pm - No response from AT&T yet.  The phone is not activated yet.  I thought I'd go ahead and check out the rest of the phone while waiting.  Wrong, nothing on the phone will work until it's activated.

7:45pm - Tired of waiting so I take the family out for dinner while my phone is being activated.

10:15pm - The phone is not activated and nothing seems to be happening.  I read a quote on USA Today saying most phones are activated within minutes, according to Apple and AT&T spokespeople.  So, I decide to call to see if there is a problem.

11:30pm - Still on hold waiting to speak with a tech.

6/30/07 1:15am - Finally get a tech person on the phone.  They tell me that it may "take anywhere from a few minutes to a few days for activation".  WTF??!!  Nobody told me "a few days"!  I ask the tech to please turn my old phone back on until I receive activation email.  No can do.  They claim they cannot re-activate old SIMS chip.  I will have no cell service until iPhone is activated.

1:30am - Go to bed and figure I'll just follow the instructions in the email I'll receive overnight.

6:00am - No email yet; no activation yet!  Call tech support number.  Told to call back during business hours; on Saturday that will be after 9am.

9:30am - Call tech support to find status of activation.

11:00am - Finally get tech on line.  He says I should be activated by now and he needs to transfer me to "tier II" support specialists with Apple.

12:10pm - Phone call is disconnected!!   Go on about my business for the day.

7:00pm - Still no activation and no cell service.  Getting rather upset with this cluster fck of how iPhone roll out is setup.  Call tech support back, put on hold.

11:10pm - A tech finally comes on line.  I ask what is wrong.  I need cell service.  I explain that nobody told me that I'd be without service for days!  Tech tells me that they have no idea how long it may take.  I explain that it has been 28 hours now.  Tech explains (basically) they don't give a shit.

11:55 pm - OMG!!  I get an email saying my activation is complete and to click the link to finalize activation process.  I click link and the iPhone almost immediately unlocks and is activated!  About time!!  I decide to transfer my saved phone numbers first.

7/1/07 1:30am - I have now read everything and there is NOTHING about how to transfer numbers with the USB drive I was told I had to buy.  I decide to call tech support again.  Tech support is now closed.  WTF!!    Go to bed pissed.

5:30am - Begin the process of trying to setup my email accounts on iPhone.  I follow instructions exactly and the phone will receive emails, but will not send any email.  Damn!  Pass time by going ahead and transferring a few hundred songs to the iPod portion of the phone.  Hey, this part actually works as reported.

6:45am - Finish transferring songs and plug my Bose QC2 headphones in to enjoy some music.  Hmm, only the phone's internal speakers play; nothing in my headphones.   Try my Shure E5 earbuds; same result!  I decide to try the cheap earbuds that come with the iPhone; they work.  After close examination, I see they made the earphone jack deep inset into the phone where only their cheap ass ear phones will fit!  Shit, shit, shit!

7:00am - Decide to actually try to make a phone call on the iPhone.  I call my dad and have a hard time understanding him because the damn phone keeps vibrating during the entire call and the speaker in my ear is extremely distorted if I turn the volume up any past the lowest setting.   I make several other calls and find that all sounds from the ear speaker in the iPhone are distorted if I turn the phone volume up enough to hear.  The "hands free" speaker phone sounds okay, but volume is rather weak. Dammit!!

8:00am - Call tech support.  I'm told that I am now activated and AT&T no longer offers any tech support on the iPhone.  I have to call Apple now.

8:15am - Call Apple tech support. Promptly put on hold...all agents are busy, bla, bla, bla.

10:40am - Tech rep from Apple finally comes on line!  I explain my problems.  First, he tells me that he has no idea how to transfer old phone numbers with USB drive; they were not trained on that.  On the other issues, he says he has to transfer me to a supervisor:

11:30am - A tech rep picks up the line.  Not a supervisor.  Says that my call was never routed.  Puts me on hold again.

12:15pm - The line clicks and.....I get a dial tone!  I immediately call back and start holding all over.

1:30pm - Hmm, NASCAR race comes on TV.  Keep phone call on speaker phone and start watching race.

2:15pm - tech support lady answers and go through all info with her again.  No idea how to transfer numbers, need to be transferred for other problems.

4:30pm - race is ending and I'm still on hold.  Damn, getting hungry!

6:15pm - Tier II support agent comes on line.  After a few minutes he says my phone is defective and I need to take it back to AT&T store with box, all items, and exchange phone.  Damn this sucks!

7/2/07 9:00am - At local AT&T store when they open.  I'm about 10th in line. 

10:15am - AT&T people tell me that they cannot exchange my phone and I must speak with Apple about phone exchange. Shit!!!! 

11:am - back on hold with Apple customer support....FKG $700 paper weight... 

12:30pm - Apple agent answers phone.  Says it sounds like a phone problem and needs to transfer me so I can get another phone.  I'm disconnected! FCK!!!!!!!

12:35pm - call back and am put on hold again.  

1:20pm - I get "Elizabeth" on the phone.  I explain to her that I have had unacceptable service and please DO NOT disconnect me!!  She says she has to transfer me. Shit!

1:40 - I get some guy with a bit of an attitude.  Wants to know what my problem is.   I let him know alright!  He adjusts his attitude.  Says he will have to have someone call me back about getting a replacement phone.  Oh, wonderful...

2:30pm - I finally get a call saying if I give them my CC number, they'll get a new phone out to me within 2-3 business days.  Whatever.  He takes my info and supposedly a new phone will be here this week.  In the interim I must use a BlueTooth headset if I want to hear what's going on.  No need to try to transfer anything else to this phone.


So, there you have it.  I have never in my life had as bad of customer service as I've experienced with Apple, yet according to what they tell the media, all has gone well with very few issues.  What lying cock suckers Apple is!!  I had no less than 4 of their tech support agents tell me that they have had "thousands" of complaint calls about the iPhones.  From where I stand, Apple spokespeople could teach the Clintons a thing or two on spinning BS to the media!!  Any plans I had to go ahead and try a Mac product no longer exist.

The iPhone seems to have great potential, but it was obviously introduced before it was ready.  Also, Apple and AT&T completely dropped the ball on planning the roll out of the iPhone.  You'd think they did no planning at all.  They had the wireless industry in their hands and they splattered it on the ground and then shit on it.  There was zero preparation on the part of Apple and AT&T from what I can see.  Also, based on the comments about how many phones are defective, the damn plant in China (yes, they are made in China!) has no quality control.  It's sort of like a really good idea, but Apple and AT&T screwed up the launch, and product quality so bad it's unreal.

OH, I forgot another key item; Apple says that their email system is NOT compatible with Insight servers for sending email.  Insight has tens of thousands of customers.  I call Insight and they tell me in no uncertain terms that they will NOT make changes to their system to appease Apple.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Shit - "IF" you ever get it working it will be interesting to know if all the pain was worth it.

Changing cell phones is right there with buying a car in my list of least favorite things to do.  It never seems to go smoothly.

If you keep it - let us know how it is.

It's fun up there on the bleeding edge - isn't it?


----------



## Melensdad

PBinWA said:


> Changing cell phones is right there with . . .



 Having a kidney stone
 Visiting the proctologist
 Your girlfriend telling you she is pregnant
Discussing "right vs wrong" with your brother-in-law
 Your in-laws moving into your house
 Relatives borrowing your tools
Having a political discussion with an uncle who is in the union


----------



## Dargo

I'm actually quite proud of myself....I have not smashed this thing to pieces and turned it under homeowners as a terrible accident... 

My wife and I were just thinking, over 20 years of homeowners insurance and I've never had a claim.  _However_, my premiums really went up because of Katrina.  I don't even think I even got any rain from Katrina...


----------



## Av8r3400

Did you pay for it with your Capitol One card??


----------



## Dargo

You wanna know something scary?  Only this week did Crap One finally show my account with them closed months after dozens of requests to close my account.  Their "policy" is that they will close the account after a zero balance for "one billing cycle".  Obviously that's BS.  It's more like 6 billing cycles!

However, I do have some surprising news from AT&T.  I've used Cingular/AT&T/Whatever they used to be called, since 1996.  Apparently someone there noticed that.  I got a phone call (on my home phone of course - since I can't hear on my lovely iPhone) from one of their "senior account specialists" that shocked me.  They are giving me one month's worth of credit for all the trouble I've had.  That really shocked me since I have 7 lines on that account!

Maybe things are finally looking up.  I did finally figure out how to get other email accounts working with the iPhone and I copied a few pictures to the phone just to see how they look and to see how the "slide show" worked on the phone.  As ticked as I am with it, I do have to admit that the email part is rather slick when it works, the resolution is exceptional for a cell phone, and the Safari web browser works fine any place I have cell phone reception.  The ability to "pinch" open items on the screen is a nice way to enlarge/zoom pictures and web pages on the phone.  The sensor that detects if the phone is in portrait or landscape position does work far better than I thought it would.  So far I don't see any place that sells adapters to allow you to use other headphones with the iPhone.  I'm sure someone should come up with one.  I can't imagine everyone being content to only use the cheapo ear buds that come with the phone.  Apple brags that the iPhone has their "best iPod yet" built in, so I'd imagine that I'm not the only person who would like to hear with better quality headphones.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, I was reading your last post and think I came up with a semi-answer/issue regarding the earphones.  My iPod works with my headphones (cheap and expensive models) as well as my earbuds (stock and expensive) but with an iPod, the headset jack is ONLY for listening.

I suspect that for the iPhone, there is only 1 jack?  That jack must work with BOTH headphones AND with a microphone.  Consequently it must be the longer variety with an extra contact.  IF Radio Shack does not already sell them, I suspect that Apple, or one of the accessory makers will make an adapter plug so you can use standard headsets with an iPhone.  And more likely we will eventually see a new breed of headset that ALSO works with the phone portion of the iPhone.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Gatorboy

Haven't you learned by now never to buy something that is version 1.0?


----------



## Dargo

Thanks Bob.  The problem is that Apple intentionally made the earphones jack set just a little deeper into the phone so most earphone plugs catch on the round hole in the phone above the actual jack and can't go in.  If you press really hard on a headphone plug, you can hear sound fine.  However, unless a person wants to grind the plastic coating around their headphone plug down to a smaller diameter, they won't work.  The Apple representative told me that this was designed as such intentionally by Apple.  It's sort of like other things by Apple such as their closed code system, their proprietary songs sold on iTunes, not allowing any ringtones to work on the iPhone except those that come on it and those purchased from Apple/iTunes etc.

As I'd mentioned before, I no longer have any desire to buy a Mac because of a number of reasons.  Not far from the top of the list of reasons is the high price for anything Mac and the proprietary nature of everything from Apple/Mac that tries to force additional sales for them.  I have absolutely no desire to own something that forces me to buy only components from them to use.  

I think the iPhone may eventually work fine, but I think Apple will end up with even more of a backlash against them with their closed system and proprietary crap.  Personally I don't give a squat about ring tones; I just have mine sound like a regular ringing phone.  However, there are many posts and a lot of people are infuriated that they cannot use their personal ring tones.  Quite a few people have different ring tones/songs for different people who call so they can recognize who is calling just by the audible notification of a call.  Unless a person wants to fork over unreasonable bucks to iTunes, they no longer have that option.  Even songs/ringtones purchased from iTunes or AT&T previously will not work on the iPhone.  The terms "greed" and "over-priced" are beginning to be seen all too much when reading what people are writing about the iPhone and Apple.

Gatorboy, yes, you are correct.  I fell for the spin that Apple/Mac products are superior and that they extensively test and prepare their products *before* putting them out in the market.  After reading and hearing Apple representatives lie their asses off to all the media outlets about there being almost no problems with the iPhone, I realize that I was truly duped by their spin machine.  Yup, they got me.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo - you aren't alone:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19614050



> *Affair with iPhone cools when handset breaks*
> 
> *After four days with phone, trouble in paradise*
> 
> 
> By Joe Hutsko
> MSNBC contributor
> Updated: 1 hour, 20 minutes ago
> 
> Falling in lust with an expensive device like the iPhone sets owners up for a hard fall if it stops working. I know, because mine died after only four days into our relationship.
> At first I thought it was just a hiccup when the iPhone was working fine one minute, then wouldn’t turn on the next. I tried the proscribed reset (hold down the Home and Sleep/Wake buttons at the same time for several seconds until the device restarts) with no luck. Black screen, period. But when I plugged it in the Apple logo appeared as if restarting. Then it vanished, the screen went black again, and a few seconds later the logo reappeared, as if restarting. Again. Then again. And again. Trouble in paradise.
> On a whim I held the buttons for a reset again but this time kept holding, until eventually a bright yellow triangle appeared, instructing me to Connect the iPhone to iTunes. This forced “restore mode” allowed the otherwise endless-looped iPhone to appear in iTunes, which prompted me to restore the phone. Since iTunes backs up the phone’s data after every sync I said sure, gladly, please do.
> 
> The restore process began — but then the loopy restarts started again. And again, ad nauseam. At that point I felt a little nauseous, too — four days and the iPhone I spent eight hours in line to buy was a goner.
> I contacted the AT&T store and was told I could return the phone for a refund (with a 10 percent restocking fee) but could not exchange it for a replacement; all iPhone support is handled by Apple. I contacted a public relations person and she said she’d have customer service call me. While waiting on that call I decided to drive to the nearby Apple Store with the far-flung hope that they’d simply swap the phone for me (crazily assuming they’d even have another 8 GB model in stock).
> An extremely polite Apple customer service rep named Nate called just as I was walking into the Apple Store. He introduced me to the store manager, Sean, who was also on the line. We hung up with Nate and conducted the service business in person. Sean said they’d simply swap my phone for another, and after some help from two guys named Chris at the Genius Bar, they took back the broken one and I left with the new iPhone. Driving home, I had a number of questions. Would they completely erase my phone when it reached the service department, so that my private data remains mine alone? What if they hadn’t had another iPhone in stock?
> I got answers from Apple’s PR department. Yes, all iPods and iPhones that are exchanged for replacements get wiped clean. As for the in-stock issue, iPhone owners can swap a “DOA” phone for a replacement if within 30 days of purchase. If the store is out of stock or if the customer is past thirty days (or if a customer doesn’t live near an Apple Store), the repair-by-mail process kicks in.
> The owner removes the SIM card (which will in the previously used phone that the iPhone presumably replaced), mails the iPhone to Apple, and they repair it and send it back. Apple offers the option of a rental iPhone during the repair process for a $29 fee — something that is bound to rub customers the wrong way.
> There was no such fee from AT&T when one of my previous phones — the Palm Treo 680 — went in for repairs. While under warranty AT&T automatically ships a loaner phone, which you wind up keeping if they deem your original dead.
> They do charge a small fee if you want the replacement sent overnight, but otherwise the repair process is free. (AT&T waived the rush fee the two additional times I had to send the Treo in for replacement due to the thin plastic bezel around the screen repeatedly cracking despite my handling the device with kid gloves.)
> Why did my iPhone fail so soon? Apple’s Geniuses couldn’t say on the spot. But I think it had something to do with heat — my iPhone would get incredibly hot to the touch when plugged in and charging while I was on a long phone call. So hot I lived those first three days in constant fear that it would heat to the point of burning up.
> So hot that I was tempted to put some raw egg in a foil cup and set it atop the iPhone to see if it would cook — or if not actually cook, turn opaque from the iPhone’s super-heated back surface. Describing this on my blog JOEyGADGET promoted one other iPhone owner to comment
> “Yep, mine seems hot but I don’t know if it’s too hot. Hotness is relative you know.” Agreed when discussing physical attraction, but when talking about physical touch, take my word for it, my original iPhone all but burned the skin of my hand.


----------



## Dargo

I read that there are three companies, including Belkin, who are making an adapter so you can use non-Apple headphones with the iPhone.  I'm beginning to think the Apple people are nothing but greedy dickheads!

On a positive note, I have gotten my iPhone finally setup to work with all of my email providers, with work arounds because of Apple only crap, and everything works on it; except the actual phone part!  

I wonder how long it will take, if ever, for some of the software geeks to come up with a work around that allows you to use other ringtones on the iPhone besides what you purchase from Apple?  I've seen many complaints about that as well.  All this proprietary crap is reeeeeally getting old!

My replacement phone is "out for delivery" according to FedEx.  Maybe the phone part will work on this one.


----------



## humor_me

Dargo said:


> I'm beginning to think the Apple people are nothing but greedy dickheads!...


 
Dargo,
I just had a funny insight into your avatar...

Hmmmm, lets see... 

I sort of see AT&T/Cingular, Apple all around the almost dead, submissive Dargo spanking, whipping and abusing the customer.   But when I look at it another way, I see Dargo had to clone himself twice to deal with this  BS from the big Company.

Sorry to hear about your ordeal 

Thanks for keeping me from making the same mistake


----------



## DaveNay

I'm not sure what all the fuss is from Dargo.  I'm sure he paid for the phone using his Capital One credit card, so he should just be able to use their consumer protection program to get a full refund on a non-functioning product.


----------



## Dargo

Okay, to be somewhat fair, I'll report about my replacement iPhone.

Yesterday my replacement iPhone arrived via FedEx for the iTurd I had.  Much to my surprise, and delight, this phone actually works!   All functions operate as advertised and I can place and receive phone calls with the phone (as dumb as it sounds to say that).  I am able to send and receive email from all of my email accounts.  The Bluetooth pairs and, more importantly, stays paired with Bluetooth accessories.  The wireless internet functions as well as on any laptop I have used.  In areas where I have WiFi service, it is pretty well as fast as a wired internet connection.  In areas where I don't have WiFi, it operates about like the internet did when using a 56k dial up modem.  It is not fast, but it is what I expected.  I like the "Weather" button that gives me the current temp and forecast.  You can setup any number of locations and just touch the name of whatever you named that location for a current report and 7 day forecast for that area.  The "Stock Quote" button functions much the same way and works well.  There is a "YouTube" button and it plays the video clips fine, but I doubt that is something I will use much.  Although it does not have GPS function, as long you know where you are, you can get detailed driving instructions much like what I've seen using MapQuest online.

One of the premier functions of the iPhone is it's "Photos" button.  The iPhone does a really good job of sorting, arranging and displaying pictures you can either take with the phone or transfer to it from your computer.  The slideshow of the pictures functions well as well as it's sensors that detect whether it is in a vertical or horizontal position.  My kids have enjoyed trying to trick it and discovered, to no surprise, that it does not work if the iPhone is laying flat and you change it's position.  The 2mp camera built in functions well, but I have not found any zoom feature and it does not have the ability to record any video.

I am still annoyed that Apple saw fit to screw with the ability to use your own headphones.  Since that is the case, I cannot report on how the iPod portion works because I have not bothered with their cheap earbuds.  I see that I can get an adapter from Shure (for $40!) that not only allows you to use any other headphones, as you'd expect to be able to use, but also makes any headphones you have function as a phone as well.  The Shure adapter has a built in mic and a couple of small control buttons.  These buttons are reported to control basic phone functions as well as control basic iPod features.  Although I think $40 is extremely expensive for what I think should not be necessary, I'm considering going that route rather than spending $11 or so for a simple adapter that just allows me to use my headphones.  I'm still not sure on that and was curious as to what you guys think on that matter.

I've read where Apple can/may correct some of the shortcomings with software upgrades.  Hopefully they won't be too far off and Apple will learn that they really piss people off with some of their marketing crap that tries to force people to use only their products.  So, after an absolute complete clustermuck of a start, including their piss poor method of "authorizing" the phone, I've reconsidered my previous thought of certainly returning the iPlop.  I have found that I really like the "visual" voicemail that allows me to select exactly which voicemail I listen to and in what order I listen to the voicemail.  I also like the ability to send/receive all my email and access the internet sites I need for daily work while on the road.  I realize these last two items can be done on many phones, but the visual voicemail is really nice.


----------



## Av8r3400

I just heard on the radio today about the batteries in these things.

The battery (like an iPod) is internal and non-serviceable. When it dies (being NiCad, it will) you cannot replace it. The entire phone must be exchanged for a new one for $75, 5-10 'business' days, plus shipping. You can get a 'loaner' for $30 per day, though.
 

I can only make a battery last in my cellphone(s) for about a year. How about you?

Apple marketing is nothing different from back in '84 with the first macs.  All hype and no substance.

You couldn't pay me to take one fo these pieces of rotten-Apple-junk.


----------



## Dargo

Av8r3400 said:


> I just heard on the radio today about the batteries in these things.
> 
> The battery (like an iPod) is internal and non-serviceable. When it dies (being NiCad, it will) you cannot replace it. The entire phone must be exchanged for a new one for $75, 5-10 'business' days, plus shipping. You can get a 'loaner' for $30 per day, though.
> 
> 
> I can only make a battery last in my cellphone(s) for about a year. How about you?
> 
> Apple marketing is nothing different from back in '84 with the first macs.  All hype and no substance.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to take one fo these pieces of rotten-Apple-junk.




All very valid points and, in my opinion, correct.  I'm simply betting on consumer pressure to help in the battery issue.  The iPhones do use a normal SIMS chip that is easy to remove.  Just to see if it will work, I've removed mine and placed it in a backup phone; it works fine there.  That would make sending the iPhone back for battery replacement simply inconvenient, and comparatively expensive, rather than a mini disaster in about a year.  Hopefully when the battery is due to be replaced, battery technology will have increased to the point where longer life and longer life expectancy batteries will be installed.  Will they?  I obviously have no idea.  

This is simply my first experiment with Apple concerning a product that has been marketed to fill a communications need that I have.  Am I ready to defend Apple and be a fan?  Uh, I don't think so.  Certainly not at this point.  Considering everything, I still think the iPhone shined a light on piss poor planning by both Apple and A&T that left the customer in the cold.  An Apple representative did call me yesterday to make sure that my replacement iPhone was working and to see if I had any further questions or concerns.  He also asked me if I had any particular suggestions or comments about Apple.  Obviously I did, at which point he conferenced me with a "customer support level II manager" who took note of each of my concerns and comments.  Will they act on any of the customer's comments?  Who knows.  However, even if it is only a slick PR move, it _appears_ as if Apple is concerned about the huge tarnish on their reputation and are trying to make corrections.  I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, I'm back home from Florida and now catching up on this thread.  First, when I got my first Treo Smartphone, it also had an internal battery similar to your iPhone.  The battery lasted for as long as I had that phone, I did end up upgrading the phone after about 2 years due to an accident that totaled the phone.  The newer version of the the Treo (I currently have the 650) has a removable battery.  

I'd guess that the iPhone battery will last longer than 1 year for 2 reasons. First, Apple has a lot of experience with internal batteries with iPods and those seem to last for several years.  Second, because my Treo battery lasted for a couple years under heavy use.  So I think battery technology may be a little better than you think.

BTW, I've read several reviews on the iPhone now.  Most of them seem to blame AT&T for most of the customer service faults.  Especially the long start up time (36 hours seemed pretty normal) for customers like you who were making similar switches of service.  Others, who were just signing up seemed to have nearly instant service connections.  

I'm not rushing to get an iPhone but am curious to know how well it actually works for people after they have them for 30 to 60 days.  

Also in a prior post of yours you complained about the lack of ability to use a standard headphone jack . . . I have confirmed that the iPhone needs a special 4 connection mini-jack so that the headphones can work with a microphone so that when you are listening to the iPod function and a call comes in, the headphones switch to "phone" mode and mute the iPod functionality and allow a microphone to become active so you can talk with the caller.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:


> Others, who were just signing up seemed to have nearly instant service connections....
> 
> Also in a prior post of yours you complained about the lack of ability to use a standard headphone jack . . . I have confirmed that the iPhone needs a special 4 connection mini-jack so that the headphones can work with a microphone so that when you are listening to the iPod function and a call comes in, the headphones switch to "phone" mode and mute the iPod functionality and allow a microphone to become active so you can talk with the caller.



I _was_ only changing phones.  I changed no service whatsoever.  I am unaware of anyone who had anywhere close to even a few hour activation.  The best I've ever personally heard of was about 20 hours.  It was nothing but poor planning to disconnect everyone's phone at the beginning of their "activation" process and leave them without cell service for the duration until the activation finally happened.  The activation process was a complete disaster.

I used a sander and filed down the size of the plastic on another set of headphones, now they will work fine in the iPhone.  There is nothing special at all about the iPhone's plug other than they screwed the consumers with recessing it into the phone to try to prevent use of competitor's earphones.  I could piss in their cereal for doing that.  That's just plain shitty of them.  The mic in their earbuds is completely unneeded unless you opt to use their headphones for a corded earphone; hello, aren't we going back 10 years here with _corded_ earplugs for a cell phone?!  As I may have mentioned, I will possibly consider the Shure Music Phone Adapter (which costs $40!) later.  At least that way I can possibly use my Bose QCII headphones on my mower or tractor and be able to hear my phone ring.  The Shure adapter includes the mic and allows the headphones to "ring" with a call.  Like the activation process, I've yet to meet anyone who has an iPhone who doesn't think that it was shitty of Apple to screw the consumer with their design that prevents non-Apple headphones to work without buying a 3rd party adapter.

Another really annoying screw-up on the phone design is that Apple put the "mute" button at the top left position of the face of the phone.  Numerous times my cheek has put my phone on mute while I've been on a call.  This really pisses me off!  It took me several days to figure out why I constantly had people blabbering on saying, "hello....hello....I guess I lost him" when I could hear them perfectly well.  I thought the damn phone had gone bad until I by chance saw where the "mute" button was and tried that once when someone couldn't hear me; sure enough, that bought the conversation back.  Now I have to do that several times a day if I'm not using the bluetooth in the car.  Fortunately, Apple _can_ fix this screw-up with a software update.  I hope it comes soon!

Other than that, I love the thing.  I mean, I can get a web page up in about 3 minutes if I have a full signal, I use my sanded down headphones to listen to the iPod portion of it, and I get to charge it by about 3pm.  I mean, what's not to like about that?

Obviously I'm not very keen on the iPhone.  Unless things change, I'll probably end up taking it back before my time is up to do so.  It has a lot of good ideas, but they simply don't work as advertised.  Sorry I can't give a better review of it, but I am not going to say I like it just because it's different or because I paid $600 for it; which I really didn't...long and complicated story which would make the iPhone look worse if I return it.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> . . . Other than that, I love the thing.  I mean, I can get a web page up in about 3 minutes if I have a full signal, I use my sanded down headphones to listen to the iPod portion of it, and I get to charge it by about 3pm.  I mean, what's not to like about that. . .


Dude, better you than me! 

My daughter wants one.  She's 12.  Maybe when she is old enough to get a cell phone they will have it perfected?   I must admit that I am tempted to try one, but not enough to pony up the cash for it.  I have web browsing on my Treo, its not worth the bother.  I also have the ability to use my Treo as an MP3 player but have never bothered to mess with it and won't even think about giving up my iPod to try the Treo's MP3 player functionality.  For me a cell phone is a pain in the rear.  I hate them.  They may be necessary, but I don't have to like them.  I want a phone that gives me very good phone and email and the Treo does that better than anything else I've seen so far.


----------



## Dargo

Oh, it would only be fair to say that the iPhone actually does have far superior graphics and the WiFi makes the iPhone work just like a laptop would.  It has a Youtube button and if you are in an area that has WiFi, the video clips are honestly pretty darn amazing for a phone.  I'm yet to download a DVD movie to the phone to view, but I would imagine that it would work just fine.

Right now my biggest reason to possibly keep the iPhone is because I think _most_ of it's shortcomings can be corrected with software upgrades.  Other than not having GPS, which would mean nothing to me, most everything else besides their evil setup for plugging earphones seem likely to be changed by software upgrades.  I think the hardware itself is actually superior.  It is my understanding that it is AT&T's service that is so slow for web browsing, which would make sense because of how fast the iPhone is when it has WiFi service.

I suppose part of another reason I am tempted to keep it is because, despite the pathetic start, Apple seems genuinely interested in making things better.  They asked me if I would be open to contacts from them about possible future upgrades and a reporter from USA Today has been contacting me about issues with the iPhone.  Apple has since been in contact with me on about a weekly basis and the USA Today reporter seems to be pretty good about wanting to write about the actual phone's issues for the average businessperson's daily use.  Both contacts assure me that changes will come faster than Apple has historically come out with changes, in their words (has Apple been slow with changes?).

So, like the picture, the finger is on the trigger, but I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on dumping the phone yet.  Since I'm open to criticize the iPhone, I'll try to post anything the iPhone does that seems to be better than other phones or that helps in daily business use.  So far, only what I listed above (fast in WiFi and superior graphics) seem to be the only thing I've seen from the iPhone that other phones can't match.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here's a solution for those unhappy with their iphone.

Will It Blend


----------



## bczoom

Brent,

Please move the phone to the lawn so you don't destroy the flooring.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Brent,
> 
> Please move the phone to the lawn so you don't destroy the flooring.



Good idea.  That pistol a .50 magnum and it would likely do a number on the floor. 

Hey, I just noticed; see the date on the phone?  It's the second from the left at the top.  Friday the 13th.  That phone is lucky to still be working today!


----------



## bczoom

I finally caught the commercial for the iPhone.

Click HERE

I wonder which option Brent likes the most.


----------



## jwstewar

This will really make you happy Brent:

http://www.dispatch.com/dispatch/content/business/stories/2007/07/23/iphone.html


----------



## Dargo

Oh, how lovely.  This POS again cannot perform the most basic function; work as a cell phone!   So, since my experience with the iPhone and Apple has been the absolute worst I have ever had with any cell phone or phone manufacturer, I decided I'd return the iTurd today before my stated deadline to do such, the 28th of this month.  Now guess what; they now are giving me shit and refusing to allow me to return this expensive paper weight!

I'm now waiting for an Apple "regional supervisor" to call me to discuss the matter.  Even though I've taken the POS in to the local store and they said "yup, it don't work", the dumbasses have only tried to call me on the damn phone that won't work!!  I told them to call on another number so I could talk to them, but apparently such instructions are too complicated for the Apple tech support people. 

More on the iTurd saga later...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Welcome to the iCult.  You will not be permitted to leave so easily.  

Might I suggest some black shoes, black pants, and a black turtle neck?  You will need to always have some piece of iquipment attached to your person at all times.

Good luck Dargo!  I'm pretty sure you'll have fun dealing with them.


----------



## bczoom

PBinWA said:


> Might I suggest some black shoes, black pants, and a black turtle neck?  You will need to always have some piece of iquipment attached to your person at all times.


Do you need to have an iFannypack to go with that outfit (to store your iStuff)?

Sorry to hear about your iTurd Brent.  Although the phone doesn't work, are you getting e-mails?  I sent you one this morning.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Do you need to have an iFannypack to go with that outfit (to store your iStuff)?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your iTurd Brent.  Although the phone doesn't work, are you getting e-mails?  I sent you one this morning.




Yeah, the email looks like it did come through.  The iGadgets seem to work but the phone part doesn't.  It seems that I was told wrong about being able to return my iTurd because of my "special" status and arrangement with getting the iTurd.  It looks like they are going to refuse to take it back.

Get this; they told me to ship the iTurd to them and they'd fix it and mail it back.  Uh, what about a phone during the week or two while it's gone for repairs?!  They offered to "lease" me one!  *F that noise!!*  What the hell!?  Apple apparently thinks that people only use their cell phone for occasional recreational purposes.  I asked them if anyone has gone along with that dip shit policy without throwing a huge fit.  Now I am going to get a "free loaner" tomorrow because of all the trouble I've had.  

They also said that they would send me the Shure Music Phone Adapter when I told them that I have not really used the iPod part of the phone at all because I don't care for the crappy earphones that come with the iPhone.  That way I can not only use any of my headphones with the iPhone, but can use all of them with the phone portion of the iPhone as well; assuming the phone part of the iPhone works.  They also are sending me a set of V-MODA Vibe Duo Earphones/Headset (Black), from their Apple iPhone store.

So, I don't know what to think.  On one hand, their iPhone is, in my opinion, an iTurd.  That thought is based on the severe hardware issues I've experienced.  Also, the stupid human tricks Apple puts the customer through from everything from the totally pathetic "authorization" process to having all issues handled by phone with Apple support (as opposed to dealing with the store that sold you the phone) is honestly unacceptable.  Also unacceptable is the totally stupid process of expecting all iPhone customers to either do without a phone or pay for a rental phone when the iTurd is being repaired.  Then, at times it seems as if Apple wants to try to make the customer happy and offers little "gifts" to them when they are screwed by their pathetic system Apple forces customers through.  The bottom line is that once they have your money, you are NOT going to get it back.

Based on this experience, I definitely cannot recommend an iPhone at all.  Also, because of the way Apple sets up rigid, and quite stupid, rules for support, I changed my mind on buying Apple products.  I just purchased a new notebook last night for my son to use in college.  I previously (to the iPhone experience) had every intention of buying my first Mac computer.  Because of my Apple service experience, I did NOT buy a Mac.  Dell service was bad, but it does not hold a candle to the Apple rules.  HP customer support has been fantastic.  I now totally discount the "ratings" that show Apple/Mac support as being better than other manufacturers.  I know for a fact how Apple treats their customers now.  They cannot hold a candle to HP support.  Apple/Mac somehow has legions of iPeople who feel obligated to report nothing but positive things about Apple regardless of the actual experience.  Obviously, I don't fit that mold.  If something is good, I'll be sure to mention that.  If something is pathetically bad, I will not hesitate to relate that as well.

Maybe Apple will begin to change the way they treat their customers.  Being polite, but screwing my eyeballs out just doesn't get it with me.  I have a feeling their so called ratings will begin to plunge before long if they keep up their current way of dealing with their customers.  But, there again, I see thousands of people totally willing to look the other way right now simply because the product is from Apple.  I guess time will tell.  I'll try to keep an open mind, but right now my rather strong opinion is that Apple's customer support rules totally suck.


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, honestly one of the problems that I believed early on was that the iPhone is not a business tool.  Its always struck me as geek toy, kid's phone.  Slick but not ideal for function. Your experiences with Apple are dramatically different than mine, but then I've had computers and not iPhones.  Still, I'm glad you got the iPhone and not me!!!

BTW have you found a way to filter junk email from your phone?  I use a Treo and cannot filter the crap email I get.  My computer filters 90% of the junk mail I get, but the phone filters none of it.  Any clue how to filter email on a smartphone?


----------



## bczoom

Dargo said:


> It seems that I was told wrong about being able to return my iTurd because of my "special" status and arrangement with getting the iTurd.  It looks like they are going to refuse to take it back.


Can you elaborate?  If I were Apple, based on your experience, I'd be taking care of your situation by allowing the return.  I've been telling anyone I know that's even mentioned the iPhone about your experience and nobody will touch them.  If they could resolve issues, like you I'd consider changing my opinion but for now, no way.



B_Skurka said:


> Still, I'm glad you got the iPhone and not me!!!


Now that's just mean.


----------



## buckle97

bczoom said:


> I've been telling anyone I know that's even mentioned the iPhone about your experience and nobody will touch them.


 
Ditto.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I had to send my Powerbook in to the Apple Store for repairs once and it was gone for around a week. First I had to back up and clean my drives because I have important stuff that I don't want some Apple Store geek copying to a central server. This alone was a major hassle.

So what was the reason I had to send my whole system in for? A dead battery. They wouldn't replace my battery under warranty without having to take the whole computer and run diagnostics on it.

Bunch of f'ing middle managers making bad policies. Welcome to corporate america everone.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Can you elaborate?  If I were Apple, based on your experience, I'd be taking care of your situation by allowing the return.



Unfortunately, I can't elaborate on my particular situation.  I likely have said too much about that part.  Still, the sad fact remains, I would positively not again purchase an iPhone regardless of incentives to do so.  I thought Apple wanted honest opinions and feedback.  That may be still be true, but their massive media spin machine is the only thing that is working as designed at this point.  Their ability to stifle problems is unreal.  I don't know of anyone else with an iPhone who likes the brick any better than I do yet the media reports would lead one to believe they are fantastic and there have been almost no problems.  I promise you the reality is far from that spin.

If things do not improve rather soon, I'll give the iTurd to one of my kids and write it off as a complete loss rather than waste more time and aggrevation with it.  At some point you have to cut your losses and move on.  Having been "misinformed" about the date written down to return my iPhone does not exactly leave a good taste in my mouth.  Apple does not give a rat's ass, but I assure you that it would have been less expensive for them to have taken this hunk of junk back than to stick me with it.  There are numerous people who planned to purchase one until they've heard, and seen, how I've been treated and how bad the phone has performed.  Oh well, I suppose I am the iFool....this time.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> I finally caught the commercial for the iPhone.
> 
> Click HERE
> 
> I wonder which option Brent likes the most.



I just had to bump this back up.  The last part, "a hard to use cell phone" is right on the money...that is, if the cell phone part works at all.  But, don't forget, I'm the only person having issues.


----------



## Dargo

Just another boring update to the running iPhone detailed review.  My replacement phone promised to arrive this morning was a no-show.  Apple says they will have it for me tomorrow.  I assume I will be screwed and it will end up going back because I'm now gone to pick up my son from basic training at Ft. Benning (as I very clearly explained to them) and nobody will be there to sign for it until next week.  Gee, what a shock, no cell phone for a week...again. 

On the bright side, Apple's media spin about how wonderful their first weekend seems to be developing some major cracks.  Apple first said they sold "over 500,000" that first weekend and that there were "very few if any" problems.  Yeah, bullshit!  Then Apple, under pressure, revised that first weekend sales to 240,000 with "a few activation snags that were immediately corrected".  Now AT&T states that the number they received from Apple (Apple stores along with AT&T stores) sold a total of 140,000 iPhones the first two days with less than half of them getting activated that initial weekend.  Hmm, who is leaking the truth against the wishes of Apple??


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo, see this phone


----------



## bczoom

OK, I'm drifting off topic here but maybe the iPhone would make some customers happier if they made it compatible with the following.

Story HERE and an excerpt below.

The “gPod”, a phallic-shaped vibrator, is designed to respond automatically to sounds picked up by an accompanying handset, which can plug into anything from a telephone to a music player to a television.

The ¥25,000 ($243) gPod was one of a number of toys that went on public view today at Japan's first-ever sex toy expo in suburban Tokyo.

“You can use it in many ways, for example hooking it up to your mobile phone,” said Ichiro Kameda, the machine's inventor.

“The dildo vibrates through the same waves as a voice.

"So one of the ideas is that you can use it here in Tokyo when your boyfriend in New York is talking to you on the phone.”


----------



## Dargo

Well, to be fair to Apple support, here is the latest:

Apple did send me a no-cost loaner iPhone to use while waiting for my iPhone to be repaired.  Apple did cover the overnight shipping costs both ways again.  The bad news was that, after 5 tries, the replacement iPhone could not be "activated" through Apple's disasterous activation process.  Upon each attempt to activate the loaner phone, I received this message "iPhone activations are not available at this time.  To activate your iPhone, please try again later."  Needless to say, that really made me happy with Apple's activation process.  I had waited that morning to leave to pick my son up from basic at Ft. Benning so I would have a working phone on the trip.  After the time it took for 5 tries to activate, I simply had to leave.  Count this as yet another case in point of how absolutely terrible Apple's activation process is.

Upon returning from the trip, I was able to activate the loaner iPhone on only the 2nd try.  I sent my 2nd iPhone in for "repairs".  The day after I sent the bad phone to Apple, I did receive an email notifying me that they did receive my phone.  I thought that was a nice touch.  That was yesterday, and so far, the loaner phone has worked just fine.

Much to my surprise, FedEx just appeared at my office.  I thought they perhaps were delivering the goodies Apple had promised me, that I mentioned previously.  No, it was another new iPhone.  The note in the package said "After thorough diagnostic testing, it has been determined that a replacement iPhone is necessary".  However disconcerting it is to already be on my 3rd iPhone, at least they did act quickly once they received my bad unit.

I don't have time today to screw around with their whacked activation process, so I'll try that either tonight or tomorrow.  Now I have to wonder what happened to the promised extras I was to receive for all the trouble I've had....


----------



## Dargo

I need to purchase a new notebook computer with my son soon leaving for VMI.  Do I dare consider a Mac, or should I take it as "lesson learned" with the pathetic set of rules Apple has forced customers through?  Although the people at Apple are friendly, and do follow up, the required activation process is a complete and total disaster.  Worse yet, Apple is still running full tilt with their spin machine hiding the fact that they have a major problem with something as simple as activating their phones.  It would seem that any reasonable company would have realized that their activation process is FUBAR, acknowledged that fact, and made appropriate changes.  I am honestly concerned with the undeniable fact that Apple is extremely adept at sweeping problems under the rug and then they deny they exist.  As much as I am tempted to try an Apple MacBook Pro, I have this huge problem with knowing how Mac spins problems and then hides them under the rug.  Am I totally stupid for even still remotely considering a Mac computer??


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:


> Am I totally stupid for even still remotely considering a Mac computer??


 
Frankly, I can't believe you are considering! ............  my 2 cents


----------



## BoneheadNW

I think I can speak for Bob when I say that *we* are completely satisfied with our apple computers.  I should have dumped my POS Sony PC along time ago!
Bonehead


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Are you buying it for your son?  What does everyone at his school use?  I'd buy whatever he needs.  If it's for you then a Mac would be OK there's always Parallels which lets you run Windows in a virtual machine.


----------



## Dargo

Since it's related to the iPhone, rather than try to explain this "issue", I'll just post a link to a lovely lady explaining another side effect of the iPhone...iPhone bill


----------



## Av8r3400

Maybe you can get something back from that AP-(P.O.S.)-LE thing.


----------



## Dargo

Yeah, I'd like to; but I didn't pay the regular retail price for it to begin with.  Long story, but the price still hasn't dropped to what it ended up costing me and, I've also received several "freebies" as well because of all the trouble I've had.  I won't exactly qualify for the $100 offered for the early customers.  Bummer.  I'd take it if I could. 

Fortunately, after an extremely rocky start, I've sort of reached an "understanding" with my iPhone.  Somewhere between the replacement phones and the software "bug fixes", things have started to operate as I expected they should.  I'm not quite ready to be any sort of spokesperson or advertiser for them, but I suppose you've noticed my extremely strong irritation has slowed and waned a bit with the iPhone.

I suppose I'd be really pissed if I'd been one to stand in line for hours/days and paid the full price for one and then had all the issues I had.  I would have to say that the one addition I ended up with that has been the best was the Sure Music Adapter (or whatever they call it) that allows me to use any headphones to not only listen to music on my iPhone, but also send/receive calls and control the iPod portion of the iPhone with any headphones.  The sound quality of music from the iPhone through my Sure E5's is quite amazing and I can also talk on the phone in relatively noisy environments with them using the Sure Music Adapter setup.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo,

Don't take the iPhone with you on any international trips!

http://theinquirer.net/?article=42235



> *A HUMAN* called Jay Levy says he has been stung by Apple's iPhone pact with AT&T after he took an Iphone on a Mediterranean cruise.
> They didn't use their phones, but when they got back they had a 54-page monthly bill of nearly $4,800 from AT&T Wireless. The problem was that their three Iphones were racking up a bill for data charges using foreign phone charges. The Iphone regularly updates e-mail, even while it's off, so that all the messages will be available when the user turns it on.


----------



## Dargo

Holy crap!!  I will be going on a business (well, sort of business) trip to Cancun next month.  I guess I ought to check out their policy for there!


----------



## Dargo

Oh, you gotta love this.  This piece of iShit won't hold a Bluetooth connection so I have to deal with the totally incompetent Apple customer support people again.  After F**king with them for 2 freaking days now, I get this f'ing email:

_Dear Customer,

Thank you for contacting Apple.

To assist us in locating your phone, please visit register.apple.com to register your iPhone with Apple and provide us with current information. 

Sincerely,

Apple Inc._


*WTF??!!  They sent me this damn phone, I didn't shit it out of my ass!!!  It came directly from Apple!!!!  How in the hell could a company that is even remotely competent need my help in "locating" my f'ing phone?!*  Did they lose count of how many of these pieces of shit they've shipped to unhappy customers??

I'm not sure which I am the most disappointed in; the iPhone itself or Apple's customer service.  I honestly think it is Apple's customer service; or lack there of.  Part of my draw to Apple was all the (obviously bullshit) bragging about how great their customer service is.  I'd have to think that the actual iPhone was simply released ahead of time to recover some R&D money for Apple and have the general public serve as beta testers.  The phone should eventually work and should be a decent device.  However, Apple customer service has, over time, proven to be about the worst I've ever had with any electronics company.  As I'd mentioned before, HP customer service puts Apple to shame.  Hell, eMachine's customer service has put Apple's customer service to shame!!

Oh well, just another day in the life of the ongoing iPhone review.  At this point, I would honestly have passed on trying an iPhone if they'd have *paid me* to use one.  Maybe next year for them....

I'm assuming that Apple has dropped the price so much so fast because of all the trouble and they likely have the 2nd generation hardware for the iPhone ready and waiting but can't introduce them until they unload the glut of these 1st generation iTurds.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> Did they lose count of how many of these pieces of shit they've shipped to unhappy customers??


Clearly you are wrong.

They lost track of how few they've shipped to HAPPY customers.


----------



## Dargo

Hey, that "great" Apple customer support came through.  They can't do anything about my Bluetooth issue, but have given me a $100 credit towards purchases in their Apple store.  Hmm, I wonder it I should take that and get a 2 year warranty on the iPhony.  There again, if they can't fix certain things, maybe I'll use it for options for the iPhony II that obviously is waiting in the wings.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:


> Hey, that "great" Apple customer support came through.  They can't do anything about my Bluetooth issue, but have given me a $100 credit towards purchases in their Apple store.  Hmm, I wonder it I should take that and get a 2 year warranty on the iPhony.  There again, if they can't fix certain things, maybe I'll use it for options for the iPhony II that obviously is waiting in the wings.



Take the money and buy a heavy bag to hang in your garage.  Helps keep holes from appearing in your walls.  Don't ask me how I know.
Bone


----------



## Dargo

Ho hum, another month, another dead iPhone.  Number 4 is on the way.  At least I shouldn't have battery issues at 1 year from first purchase!  Should I use part of my $100 credit on an extended iPhone warranty?  I do sort of like the phone now (amazingly enough) when it works as advertised.  Maybe 4th time will be the charm...


----------



## Dargo

Hey, how wonderful; I received my replacement iPhone and iTunes recognizes it.  Unfortunately, AT&T/Apple is back to the same "activation" problems that they had when they first rolled out the phone.  I am again without any phone service and Apple says that "according to AT&T, they should have the "activation" issue fixed in a day or two.  WTF???!!!!!

This is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is painfully obvious that Apple released this thing a year or so too early and their "activation" process is the worst cluster f**k in the history of customer service by any company!  It's almost time for Apple to simply pull the plug on this iPhone and re-release it when they have a working model.  The concept and layout is great; the problem is IT FLAT DOESN'T WORK and they are using the paying general public as beta testers.


My prediction:  Apple will suffer a complete and total collapse such as they did in the late 80's when they were in competition with PCs.  Without help from Microsoft, there would be no Apple.  They made several blunders with their closed system and suffered from horrible hardware problems.  In recent years, especially with the iPod, Apple has enjoyed a new resurgence.  The very mistakes that all but put them completely out of business in the late 80's are what they are doing right now.  Unless there are MAJOR changes with Apple; look for them to be gone, or looking for another bail-out, within the next 5 years.  You simply cannot over-charge your customers, crap all over them, keep a closed operating system, use inferior hardware, and expect to survive.  Sorry, but buh bye Apple


----------



## Melensdad

Are you going to join the class action lawsuit against Apple?  Apparently some lady is asking for a $1,000,000 refund and expects everyone who bought the iPhone to get the same?  Her logic is they defrauded her when the price was dropped.


----------



## Dargo

They defrauded me when they told me the damn thing actually worked!!  I want 2 million....pricks!  Nothing like solving that R&D cash flow problem by letting the public be paying beta testers, huh?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo, a guy at work has an iphone.  I told him about your problems and he said that his has worked fine from the beginning.  No activation problems, never needed to call tech service, etc.  He even gave me a demo.  The thing works great.  We even watched an episode of Gigantor on the thing!
Bonehead


----------



## bczoom

Hey Brent,

You may not be alone in your activation issues.

Check out this story.

"iPhone Mystery: 1.4 Million Sold, 250,000 Never Activated"

I wonder if those 250K phone owners are still trying to get it activated...


----------



## Dargo

I can't recall if this is the 4th or the 5th phone I'm on.   Either way, it seems to be working for now, but at times seems for "forget" specific ringtones for people.  Apple says they are aware of that issue but don't know how to fix it because they don't know why it happens.  

I turned my sister loose on them with their shit activation issue.  She is a partner in the largest law firm in one of our country's largest cities.  I just had her send Apple a "Nastygram" about their obviously flawed activation process.  In less than less than 48 hours they sent back a boilerplate standard reply letter admitting their activation process suffers from "certain issues" and offered specific compensations I can't mention.  Honestly, I wasn't fishing for more from Apple; I just want them to completely dump their dumbass activation process that is FUBAR!  Plain and simple; it does not work.  I do not understand why they continue with it.  They are in the tens of thousands of complaints with this single matter.  What in the hell is their problem with not just scrapping this bad idea that doesn't work?  Was it Steve Job's wife's idea or something??

The rest can be worked around or fixed easy enough, but this screwed up activation process that causes constant problems is a pure cluster fk.  As I said, it's beyond me why Apple insists on staying with a process that is about as useful as having your nose surgically moved to the bottom of your foot.


----------



## dzalphakilo

The phone issues may be the least of their problems.

My wife works in the telecommunications industry and mentioned to me the other day that apparently Apple and AT&T may be facing some anti trust laws from the federal goverment. Apparently since AT&T is the only carrier for the i-phone, this is bringing up some issues that the goverment is currently looking into.

The rules and regulations set forth by the federal goverment for the telecommunications industry could blow your mind.


----------



## Av8r3400

Here we go again with more iJunk from Apple.


So how many of you isheeple will go out and buy one of these iPOS phones now?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Maybe in a month or three when they drop the prices and get the bugs worked out.  It's starting to look like a nice toy ... er ... tool!  Besides, I can expense it as a business expense!


----------



## Av8r3400

Maybe I'd consider one if they were FREE with a 1 month contract with AT&T.

Apple-crap.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Av8r3400 said:


> Maybe I'd consider one if they were FREE with a 1 month contract with AT&T.
> 
> Apple-crap.


 
I agree - I hate the company Apple they are no better than Microsoft and in many ways worse but get treated like they are golden.

I wish they didn't make such nice hardware it would be easier to ignore them.


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> I agree - I hate the company Apple they are no better than Microsoft and in many ways worse but get treated like they are golden.
> 
> I wish they didn't make such nice hardware it would be easier to ignore them.



I agree with your assesment PB.  I'm not a fan of apple but I bought an iPhone last xmas; and I have to admit I'd do it again.  It is the best interface for a cell phone I've ever used, plus it has all the other extras (iPod, nice camera, weather, internet, email and more)  I love the touch screen.  They got it right and I appreciate it.  
The new ones are 1/2 the price (199) but you have to pay 10 bucks more a month for the data connection.  So in the long run these new ones are more expensive.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks like Apple is having a little trouble.

*                                         Software problems bug Apple's launch of new iPhone*


                              By PETER SVENSSON, AP Technology Writer_Sat Jul 12,  1:30 AM ET_ 

 The launch of Apple Inc.'s much-anticipated new iPhone turned into an information-technology meltdown on Friday, as customers were unable to get their phones working.

 "It's such grief and aggravation," said Frederick Smalls, an insurance broker in Whitman, Mass., after spending two hours on the phone with Apple and AT&T Inc., trying to get his new iPhone to work.

 In stores, people waited at counters to get the phones activated, as lines built behind them. Many of the customers had already camped out for several hours in line to become among the first with the new phone, which updates the one launched a year ago by speeding up Internet access and adding a navigation chip.

 A spokesman for AT&T, the exclusive carrier for the iPhone in the U.S., said there was a global problem with Apple's iTunes servers that prevented the phones from being fully activated in-store, as had been planned.

 Instead, employees are telling buyers to go home and perform the last step by connecting their phones to their own computers, spokesman Michael Coe said.

 However, the iTunes servers were equally hard to reach from home, leaving the phones unusable except for emergency calls.

 The problem extended to owners of the previous iPhone model. A software update released for that phone on Friday morning required the phone to be reactivated through iTunes.

 "It's a mess," said freelance photographer Giovanni Cipriano, who updated his first-generation iPhone only to find it unusable.

 Apple shares fell $4.05, or 2.3 percent, to close Friday at $172.58 amid a general decline in U.S. stocks.

 When the first iPhone went on sale a year ago, customers performed the whole activation procedure at home, freeing store employees to focus on sales. But the new model is subsidized by carriers, and Apple and AT&T therefore planned to activate all phones in-store to get customers on a contract.

 The new phone went on sale in 21 countries on Friday, creating a global burden on the iTunes servers.

 The iPhone has been widely lauded for its ease of use and rich features, but Apple is a newcomer to the cell-phone business, and it's made some missteps. When it launched the first phone in the U.S. a year ago, it initially priced the phones high, at $499 and $599, then cut the price by $200 just 10 weeks later, throwing early buyers for a loop.

 Rollouts to other countries were slow, as Apple tried to get carriers on board with its unusual pricing scheme, which included monthly fees to Apple. The business model of the new phone follows industry norms, and the price is lower: $199 or $299 in the U.S.

 On Thursday, Apple had problems with the launch of a new data service, MobileMe. The service is designed to synchronize a users personal data across devices, including the iPhone, but many users were denied access to their accounts.

 Enthusiasm was high ahead of the Friday morning launch of the new phone.

 Alex Cavallo, 24, was one of hundreds lined up at the Fifth Avenue store, just as he had been a year ago for the original iPhone. He sold that one recently on eBay in anticipation of the new one. In the meantime, he has been using another phone, which felt "uncomfortable."

 "The iPhone is just a superior user experience," he said. The phone also proved a decent investment for him: He bought the old model for $599 and sold it for $570.

 Nick Epperson, a 24-year-old grad student, spent the night outside an AT&T store in Atlanta, keeping his cheer up with bags of Doritos, three games of Scrabble and two packs of cigarettes. Asked why he was waiting in line, he responded simply "Chicks dig the iPhone." 

IPhone fever was strong even in Japan, where consumers are used to tech-heavy phones that do restaurant searches, e-mail, music downloads, reading digital novels and electronic shopping. More than 1,000 people lined up at the Softbank Corp. store in Tokyo and the phone quickly sold out. 

"Just look at this obviously innovative design," Yuki Kurita, 23, said as he emerged from buying his iPhone, carrying bags of clothing and a skateboard he had used as a chair during his wait outside the Tokyo store. "I am so thrilled just thinking about how I get to touch this." 

The phone went on sale first in New Zealand, where hundreds of people lined up outside stores to snap it up right at midnight — 8 a.m. Thursday in New York. 

"Steve Jobs knows what people want," Web developer Lucinda McCullough told the Christchurch Press newspaper, referring to Apple's chief executive. "And I need a new phone." 

In Germany, sales were brisk at local carrier T-Mobile's stores, particularly in Munich, Hamburg and Cologne, said spokeswoman Marion Kessing. 
 ___ 
AP Business Writers George Frey in Frankfurt, Germany, Yuri Kageyama in Tokyo and Greg Bluestein in Atlanta contributed to this report.


----------

